# 2014 Cannondale EVO Frames and Campagnolo



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

So I'm currently on a 2011 SuperSix Hi-Mod with Campy Chorus 11 that I've been very happy with, but time to upgrade. 

For the US Cannondale offerings, there appears to be nothing with Campagnolo groupsets -- just Dura Ace and SRAM.

What are my options here? Order a full bike with Dura Ace or SRAM and then sell the components and pay for the new Campy groupset, plus the associated labor to swap the groupsets? That's expensive. Or do I go on eBay and look for EVO framesets and build up the bike from there? Or wait another year and hope for Cannondale's 2015 line to pair up with Campy again?

Thanks for input.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

fornaca68 said:


> So I'm currently on a 2011 SuperSix Hi-Mod with Campy Chorus 11 that I've been very happy with, but time to upgrade.
> 
> For the US Cannondale offerings, there appears to be nothing with Campagnolo groupsets -- just Dura Ace and SRAM.
> 
> ...


Cannondale will not offers the Campy grouppo since they are under contract with SRAM, your best shot is to get the frame and built it up.
I bought the last Campy grouppo with team edition back in 2011 and I don't see it in near future their contract expires with SRAM. Good luck.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

zamboni said:


> Cannondale will not offers the Campy grouppo since they are under contract with SRAM, your best shot is to get the frame and built it up.
> I bought the last Campy grouppo with team edition back in 2011 and I don't see it in near future their contract expires with SRAM. Good luck.


Zamboni, nice to hear from you again. Thanks for the advice. My 2011 SuperSix Hi-Mod is on Campy Chorus 11-speed. I think I'm going to stay on the frame for another couple of years and maybe update the Chorus gruppo ... hopefully Cannondale wakes up and offers a Campy option in a couple of years. I don't see a major difference between SRAM and Shimano, and all of their road bikes are fitted with those.

Thanks again.


----------

